# Clocks and country



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*Turn your clocks back on Sunday..........turn your country back on Tuesday.*


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish they would move the time one way or another and leave it. Or split the difference, move it 30 minutes, and leave it. 
Seems the older I get, the more time change messes with me. 

As for Tuesday, my SIL says he is ready to leave the country if a certain _lady_ (and I use that term very loosely) is elected. Guess I'll have to go also so I can keep tabs on my grandson.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

TimB said:


> I wish they would move the time one way or another and leave it. Or split the difference, move it 30 minutes, and leave it.
> Seems the older I get, the more time change messes with me.
> 
> As for Tuesday, my SIL says he is ready to leave the country if a certain _lady_ (and I use that term very loosely) is elected. Guess I'll have to go also so I can keep tabs on my grandson.


Where is she planning on going? There isn't anywhere that I know of outside the globalist reach. I know I have looked long and hard. This is our last hope. Even the UK Brexit is being undermined.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This Day Light Saving thing has always confused me. I never could figure out what they were saving it for, and if they are saving it, whose got it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I would much rather have daylight at night than early in the morning. At least that way I could feed the animals before dark instead of in the dark.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of us live in a state that is free from the Day Light Saving fiasco.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

hiwall said:


> Some of us live in a state that is free from the Day Light Saving fiasco.


Well except for the Navajo Nation...

*Rancher*


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

2 years 11 months and 11 days until it won't matter much what time it is. We will be retired and can make up our own time.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> 2 years 11 months and 11 days until it won't matter much what time it is. We will be retired and can make up our own time.


As long as the Gov. doesn't crash the system before you get your money out


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

*but seriously*

wouldn't it make more sense to have longer evenings in the winter? to those of you in the south it may not mean that much, but when the sun goes behind the rock pile at 16:00 hours in December, many people never see their homes in the daylight for m a month or so save weekends


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have longer evenings in the winter? to those of you in the south it may not mean that much, but when the sun goes behind the rock pile at 16:00 hours in December, many people never see their homes in the daylight for m a month or so save weekends


I would move south. lol... but then I have always lived in the south.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It may be hot but we have good water and a long growing season.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd rather have the daylight in the evenings. I'm in the south, well south of most of the country, and it's still dark by 5. That gives me about 10 minutes to feed before I'm working in the dark.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tirediron said:


> As long as the Gov. doesn't crash the system before you get your money out


The new place is paid off and we could live on what we have if it does crash. They'd be hard pressed to do away with my job and already can't keep people for long. But even if it did disappear we'd survive.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I noticed that the sun had set on my house by 2:30 PM today. 

The change in the clocks serves 2 purposes.
Make it light in the AM when the kiddies need to board the bus.
Make it light in the summer evenings so people don't have to be in the house by 7PM.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> 2 years 11 months and 11 days until it won't matter much what time it is. We will be retired and can make up our own time.


Lucky you!!!!
I have 60 months, like a car loan.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> I noticed that the sun had set on my house by 2:30 PM today.
> 
> The change in the clocks serves 2 purposes.
> Make it light in the AM when the kiddies need to board the bus.
> Make it light in the summer evenings so people don't have to be in the house by 7PM.


Kids don't need sunlight to get on the bus. The steps are lit up for them, the bus manufactures were nice like that. In the summer it doesn't get dark until almost 9 pm here.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> Kids don't need sunlight to get on the bus. The steps are lit up for them, the bus manufactures were nice like that. In the summer it doesn't get dark until almost 9 pm here.


Sorry - I didn't mean physically getting on the bus. It's the millions of kids standing by the side of the road in the dark waiting on the bus that's the hazard. Drivers have a hard time seeing them.

I like when it doesn't get dark until 9PM in the summer.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean physically getting on the bus. It's the millions of kids standing by the side of the road in the dark waiting on the bus that's the hazard. Drivers have a hard time seeing them.
> 
> I like when it doesn't get dark until 9PM in the summer.


Then start school an hour later!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

TheLazyL said:


> Then start school an hour later!


Works for me....


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

ZoomZoom said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean physically getting on the bus. It's the millions of kids standing by the side of the road in the dark waiting on the bus that's the hazard. Drivers have a hard time seeing them.
> 
> I like when it doesn't get dark until 9PM in the summer.


They shouldn't be driving on the sidewalk until the sun comes up. :rofl:


----------

